# Sandusky River Catfish



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Are the catfish hitting in the old bay bridge or railroad bridge area yet?


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

My experience says that they are not on fire yet (3 24-26in in an hour and a half yesterday). I hear from some guys that they are getting a load though (might be fish stories) .


----------

